# 3rd annual Cali Showdown, by BG Prod.



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

well the date is locked in for the 3rd annual Cali Showdown, Sun 16th, August, in stockton, at the Oak Grove Regional Park, Showtime 11-5, roll in 8-12, over 80 trophies, fun for all ages, will be a family oriented event, like the past two years, if you have been to the show before, im sure you will remember this is a good turnout and a great show, all types of cars, old schools lowriders, trucks, euros, bikes, we have it all, there isnt to many shows in nor cal this year, so put this one on your calender, working on some new stuff this year to make the event more fun, for all ages, flyer will be up soon, kutty will be working his magic on it like usual, and all classes and more info will be up soon. just want to get the date out there.


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Hell yea bobby you know we will be there for sure almost thought you wernt doing one this year but you can count on us..*


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

as a matter of fact...his last 2 shows from last year are in the current issue of Impalas Magazine.....

Bobby you do an awesome job and know how to throw a fun event for all to enjoy...see you soon bro...

Toro


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

well i had planned on doing one, but couldnt get a confirmed date, so didnt want to announce anything untill it was a done deal, so the day i got the contract, i announced it, i never want to announce something without having it confirmed, so its a done deal now, and i look forward to seeing all the local clubs out to support. we dont have much of a show scene any more in nor cal but we need to bring it back, see you at the show, flyer should be up soon. 



> _Originally posted by Born2Ryde_CC_209_@Mar 11 2009, 11:45 PM~13256607
> *Hell yea bobby you know we will be there for sure almost thought you wernt doing one this year but you can count on us..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Mar 11 2009, 10:55 PM~13256170
> *well the date is locked in for the 3rd annual Cali Showdown, Sun 16th, August, in stockton, at the Oak Grove Regional Park, Showtime 11-5, roll in 8-12, over 80 trophies, fun for all ages, will be a family oriented event, like the past two years, if you have been to the show before, im sure you will remember this is a good turnout and a great show, all types of cars, old schools lowriders, trucks, euros, bikes, we have it all, there isnt to many shows in nor cal this year, so put this one on your calender, working on some new stuff this year to make the event more fun, for all ages, flyer will be up soon, kutty will be working his magic on it like usual, and all classes and more info will be up soon. just want to get the date out there.
> *


 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 11 2009, 11:47 PM~13256630
> *as a matter of fact...his last 2 shows from last year are in the current issue of Impalas Magazine.....
> 
> Bobby you do an awesome job and know how to throw a fun event for all to enjoy...see you soon bro...
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

Thanks alot for the show coverage, its always a goal to see your show in a magazine, thanks for that, i appreciate it, and i look forward to your coverage of the show this year, couldnt do 2 this year, but i will be putting more money and effort in this one, since its only one i can focus more on it. And thanks for the compliment, i try to make it a good family oriented event, and it works, no more bullshit just a good ass show and good environment to be at, since im a competitor as well as a promoter i try to throw a event the way i would like it to be if i was a competitor there, see you at the next show dog, and whats up with that new issue is out yet, i really need to subscribe, where do i do that?

 



> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 11 2009, 11:47 PM~13256630
> *as a matter of fact...his last 2 shows from last year are in the current issue of Impalas Magazine.....
> 
> Bobby you do an awesome job and know how to throw a fun event for all to enjoy...see you soon bro...
> ...


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

whats cracking dog, how you doing?



> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 12 2009, 03:09 PM~13262014
> *:0
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Mar 12 2009, 03:15 PM~13262086
> *whats cracking dog, how you doing?
> *


COOL JUST WAITING FOR THE SHOWS TO START. HEY YOU GOING TO DANGER ZONE ON THE 28TH?


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

YEP I BE THERE, FOR SURE, GOING TO BRING THE TRUCK, NOT THE CAR, CAR IS DOWN FOR A LITTLE WHILE, BUT DEFINETELY BE THERE.



> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 12 2009, 03:37 PM~13262278
> *COOL JUST WAITING FOR THE SHOWS TO START. HEY YOU GOING TO DANGER ZONE ON THE 28TH?
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

U KNOW












WILL BE THERE


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

I KNEW YOU WOULD BE :biggrin:  
WHATS UP DOG, HOW IS IT GOIN???



> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 12 2009, 08:52 PM~13265397
> *U KNOW
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Mar 12 2009, 08:20 PM~13264960
> *YEP I BE THERE, FOR SURE, GOING TO BRING THE TRUCK, NOT THE CAR, CAR IS DOWN FOR A LITTLE WHILE, BUT DEFINETELY BE THERE.
> *


COOL. WHAT YOU DOING TO IT NOW? :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Mar 12 2009, 11:03 PM~13267009
> *I KNEW YOU WOULD BE :biggrin:
> WHATS UP DOG, HOW IS IT GOIN???
> *



just getting ready 2 go 2 DANGER ZONE  


how bout u homie, how u been?


make sure u get me some flyers I'll put them in my booth :biggrin: if u have them already I'm going 2 da show this sun in SACT


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

flyers are in the works, soon as i get some ill give them to you, whats up when you rolling out to danger zone, we should meet up on the way there, im rolling in sat morning. 



> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 13 2009, 09:57 PM~13276358
> *just getting ready 2 go 2 DANGER ZONE
> how bout u homie, how u been?
> make sure u get me some flyers I'll put them in my booth :biggrin: if u have them already I'm going 2 da show this sun in SACT
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Mar 15 2009, 01:19 AM~13284389
> *flyers are in the works, soon as i get some ill give them to you, whats up when you rolling out to danger zone, we should meet up on the way there, im rolling in sat morning.
> *



sounds good homie I'll give a call


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 15 2009, 10:36 AM~13285895
> *sounds good homie I'll give a call
> *


HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE!!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

LUXURIOUS will be there


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Mar 11 2009, 11:55 PM~13256170
> *well the date is locked in for the 3rd annual Cali Showdown, Sun 16th, August, in stockton, at the Oak Grove Regional Park, Showtime 11-5, roll in 8-12, over 80 trophies, fun for all ages, will be a family oriented event, like the past two years, if you have been to the show before, im sure you will remember this is a good turnout and a great show, all types of cars, old schools lowriders, trucks, euros, bikes, we have it all, there isnt to many shows in nor cal this year, so put this one on your calender, working on some new stuff this year to make the event more fun, for all ages, flyer will be up soon, kutty will be working his magic on it like usual, and all classes and more info will be up soon. just want to get the date out there.
> *



:thumbsup: 


if everything is well we will be there this year.


import iLLusions

atomic


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

RAFFLE RAFFLE RAFFLE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464067


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

its a secret, lol nah jk, just redoing the beat, :biggrin: adding 8 more tweeters, wasnt loud enough, lol jk, nah redoing some things i wasnt happy with, taking of alot of the mods, going back to a cleaner car, you should come check it out next time you in the area, alright dog see you in a few weeks at danger zone.  



> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 13 2009, 10:15 AM~13270371
> *COOL. WHAT YOU DOING TO IT NOW? :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

that would be nice, hopefully your club can make it, how is everything going for you, getting ready for the new show season



> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 16 2009, 12:03 AM~13292062
> *:thumbsup:
> if everything is well we will be there this year.
> import iLLusions
> ...


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

are you advertising your raffle in my topic :0 :angry: jk, just making sure you were, lol nah dont trip, you can advertise all you want in my topic, shit it takes it to the top, so keep advertising, and i want a ticket for the raffle take it out of the 60 you still owe me on your truck, and make sure it is the winning ticket. we will really know it is rigged if your wife wins the truck.  



> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 16 2009, 09:29 AM~13294149
> *RAFFLE RAFFLE RAFFLE
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464067
> ...


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

classes and more info will be up later tonight for the show, finalizing the classes list, will have it up tonight or in the morning for sure. Also we will be giving a cash prize again for most members in a club.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

anyone has any vendor or sponsor inquiries hit me up here on layitlow pm to this screen name or call me up will be having lower vendor and sponsor rates this year to help with the economy


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Mar 16 2009, 12:44 PM~13295916
> *are you advertising your raffle in my topic :0  :angry: jk, just making sure you were, lol nah dont trip, you can advertise all you want in my topic, shit it takes it to the top, so keep advertising, and i want a ticket for the raffle take it out of the 60 you still owe me on your truck, and make sure it is the winning ticket. we will really know it is rigged if your wife wins the truck.
> *




wtf $60.00 u got got pay in full :angry: wut u need is come fix da cracks foo :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 16 2009, 09:45 PM~13301058
> *wtf $60.00 u got got pay in full  :angry:  wut u need is come fix da cracks foo  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Mar 16 2009, 01:37 PM~13295831
> *that would be nice, hopefully your club can make it, how is everything going for you, getting ready for the new show season
> *



hey bro, been busy with work and pretty much taking care of my mom after her heart surgey...

yeah some of the guys will be there and so will i, ill take my new car too if its done.

EF9 JDM honda civic 3dr.... something different......


import iLLusions

atomic


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 17 2009, 12:39 AM~13302266
> *hey bro, been busy with work and pretty much taking care of my mom after her heart surgey...
> 
> yeah some of the guys will be there and so will i, ill take my new car too if its done.
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


hope your mom makes a full recovery


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 17 2009, 10:08 AM~13303949
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> hope your mom makes a full recovery
> *




thankz raider.


by the way save me a ticket...............


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

gonna try to make it to this  wanted to go to dub, but that aint happening, so ill take a ride to salinas, and dam you cant beat a $6 dollar entry fee, talking about stimulus plan :biggrin:  



> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 16 2009, 09:46 PM~13301075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

hope your mom gets better soon, and a new project, what happened to the old project, still got it?



> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 17 2009, 12:39 AM~13302266
> *hey bro, been busy with work and pretty much taking care of my mom after her heart surgey...
> 
> yeah some of the guys will be there and so will i, ill take my new car too if its done.
> ...


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ooohhh nice flyer dog, working up your photoshop skills



> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 17 2009, 10:32 PM~13312112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Mar 17 2009, 10:34 PM~13312150
> *ooohhh nice flyer dog, working up your photoshop skills
> *



I wish I'm not making them :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Mar 17 2009, 11:33 PM~13312130
> *hope your mom gets better soon, and a new project, what happened to the old project, still got it?
> *


yeah thankz bro. day by day she is getting better.

yeah i got a new project here that ive had and i want to do something different with this one, the old project is here still but not showing it till late this year in texas and in cali next year maybe but its still in the air.



atomic

import iLLusions


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 17 2009, 10:32 PM~13312112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Mar 17 2009, 10:32 PM~13312111
> *gonna try to make it to this  wanted to go to dub, but that aint happening, so ill take a ride to salinas, and dam you cant beat a $6 dollar entry fee, talking about stimulus plan :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

HERE ARE THE CLASSES FOR THE SHOW ANY QUESTIONS HIT ME UP.

O = ORIGINAL
S = STREET
M = MILD
F = FULL

BEST OF SHOWS - 3 SPECIALTY AWARDS</span></span>

<span style=\'color:red\'>BEST OF SHOW CAR
BEST OF SHOW TRUCK
BEST OF SHOW BICYCLE

MOST MEMBERS IN A CLUB, 1ST PLACE TROPHY, AND $150 CASH


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Mar 19 2009, 11:22 PM~13334167
> *HERE ARE THE CLASSES FOR THE SHOW ANY QUESTIONS HIT ME UP.
> 
> O = ORIGINAL
> ...


 :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 20 2009, 10:44 AM~13336951
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

:0


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 23 2009, 12:43 PM~13363201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

We had a great time last year!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bagged Sixty8_@Mar 24 2009, 10:41 PM~13381894
> *We had a great time last year!
> *


good show


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

Devotion will be in the house!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 26 2009, 11:31 AM~13396729
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Mar 19 2009, 12:51 PM~13326943
> *ttt
> *


GREAT SHOW !HAD A GREAT TIME LAST YR. U NO I'LL B THERE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wuz up Bobby how was Visalia?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Mar 29 2009, 08:56 AM~13422096
> *GREAT SHOW !HAD A GREAT TIME LAST YR. U NO I'LL B THERE
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 29 2009, 09:08 PM~13427364
> *wuz up Bobby how was Visalia?
> *


visalia was off the hook, hella cars, didnt even walk and see all of it, everything there, trucks, cars, lowriders, even a bagged ice cream truck, selling ice cream, was a long day, and got a little warm, but overall good show. what happened i thought you were going to snatch that best interior award again. (interior done by bg customs) :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Mar 29 2009, 08:56 AM~13422096
> *GREAT SHOW !HAD A GREAT TIME LAST YR. U NO I'LL B THERE
> *


tight glad you had a good time, this time you bringing the car right, :biggrin: both cars :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bagged Sixty8_@Mar 24 2009, 10:41 PM~13381894
> *We had a great time last year!
> *


glad to hear that, and i look forward to seeing you there, this year.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@Mar 25 2009, 01:38 AM~13382709
> *Devotion will be in the house!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


good to hear, look forward to seeing you guys there, ill be making your show also.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

remember guys, most members prize money went up to 150, and a trophy, aint much, but will help with gas and dinner, or beer, lots of beer, but get out the whole club, and snatch that trophy, 1st year was lolystics with 23 cars, second year was the pt cruisers club with 16 cars, so lets see who will win it this year,


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

BOSSES will be there


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Mar 31 2009, 03:13 PM~13445782
> *visalia was off the hook, hella cars, didnt even walk and see all of it, everything there, trucks, cars, lowriders, even a bagged ice cream truck, selling ice cream, was a long day, and got a little warm, but overall good show. what happened i thought you were going to snatch that best interior award again. (interior done by bg customs) :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Mar 31 2009, 03:13 PM~13445782
> *visalia was off the hook, hella cars, didnt even walk and see all of it, everything there, trucks, cars, lowriders, even a bagged ice cream truck, selling ice cream, was a long day, and got a little warm, but overall good show. what happened i thought you were going to snatch that best interior award again. (interior done by bg customs) :biggrin:
> *



I know but I figured I let somebody else win


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 31 2009, 04:01 PM~13446160
> *I know but I figured I let somebody else win
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 31 2009, 04:01 PM~13446160
> *I know but I figured I let somebody else win
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 1 2009, 10:43 PM~13461584
> *ttt
> *


WHATS UP BOBBY WHAT YOU GOT GOING THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 2 2009, 08:51 AM~13463968
> *WHATS UP BOBBY WHAT YOU GOT GOING THIS WEEKEND?
> *


nothing much, finishing the hydros on a car for 5150 kustomz, from visalia, will have pics up in a few days, almost done with it. what you got going on?


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Mar 31 2009, 03:15 PM~13445795
> *tight glad you had a good time, this time you bringing the car right,  :biggrin: both cars :biggrin:
> *


I'LL BRING A CAR WHICH CAR I DON'T NO


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Roll call for the show....let's get it crackin this year.

Born2ryde
Socios
Skanless
New Style
Bay Area Bosses
Luxurious
Import Illusions
GoodFellas
Devotion


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

yeah lets get it crackin!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 5 2009, 08:53 PM~13492112
> *Roll call for the show....let's get it crackin this year.
> 
> Born2ryde
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 5 2009, 08:53 PM~13492112
> *Roll call for the show....let's get it crackin this year.
> 
> Born2ryde
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 5 2009, 04:55 AM~13487227
> *nothing much, finishing the hydros on a car for 5150 kustomz, from visalia, will have pics up in a few days, almost done with it. what you got going on?
> *


Just got back from Ventura bad ass show!!!


----------



## xtremedyme (Jul 17, 2008)

How much is reg and is there pre reg or only at show. Kapital Kreations should be there.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xtremedyme_@Apr 6 2009, 08:58 AM~13495359
> *How much is reg and is there pre reg or only at show.  Kapital Kreations should be there.
> *


fees are same as last year, park charges 5 to get into park, and for the show 35, day of show registration only.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 6 2009, 12:20 PM~13497038
> *fees are same as last  year, park charges 5 to get into park, and for the show 35, day of show registration only.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 6 2009, 12:20 PM~13497038
> *fees are same as last  year, park charges 5 to get into park, and for the show 35, day of show registration only.
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 6 2009, 02:54 PM~13498540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 5 2009, 08:53 PM~13492112
> *Roll call for the show....let's get it crackin this year.
> 
> Born2ryde
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 7 2009, 06:52 AM~13504759
> *
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 5 2009, 08:53 PM~13492112
> *Roll call for the show....let's get it crackin this year.
> 
> Born2ryde
> ...


COOKS1970 WILL BE THERE NICE SHOW LAST YEAR GOOD ASS TIME THANKS


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Apr 7 2009, 11:09 PM~13514375
> *COOKS1970 WILL BE THERE NICE SHOW LAST YEAR GOOD ASS TIME THANKS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

tight glad you had a good time, look forward to seeing you there. 



> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Apr 7 2009, 11:09 PM~13514375
> *COOKS1970 WILL BE THERE NICE SHOW LAST YEAR GOOD ASS TIME THANKS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 5 2009, 08:53 PM~13492112
> *Roll call for the show....let's get it crackin this year.
> 
> Born2ryde
> ...


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

STOP LOWRIDER DISCRIMINATION NOW! BEFORE IT HIT'S YOUR TOWN! :yessad: :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :h5: uffin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=469718[/QUOTE]


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> STOP LOWRIDER DISCRIMINATION NOW! BEFORE IT HIT'S YOUR TOWN! :yessad: :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :h5: uffin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=469718


[/quote]
:angry: :angry:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 8 2009, 10:41 PM~13524676
> *ttt
> *


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 9 2009, 05:37 PM~13531719
> *
> *


wad up dog, whats the next show you are doing.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 9 2009, 11:39 PM~13535675
> *wad up dog, whats the next show you are doing.
> *


Street Low Watsonville you going to be there?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 10 2009, 09:13 AM~13538078
> *ttt
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 10 2009, 09:29 AM~13538236
> *Street Low Watsonville you going to be there?
> *


yep for sure, want to go get out some flyers for the show.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 11 2009, 01:59 AM~13544991
> *yep for sure, want to go get out some flyers for the show.
> *


Cool see you there!!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 13 2009, 10:33 PM~13568547
> *ttt
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 11 2009, 01:59 AM~13544991
> *yep for sure, want to go get out some flyers for the show.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: that we can talk bout my bike seat


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

where's da flyer?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 14 2009, 11:11 PM~13580775
> *ttt
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 15 2009, 09:26 AM~13582822
> *where's da flyer?
> *


ITS ON ITS WAY, KUTTY IS FINISHING UP RIGHT NOW. SHOULD BE DONE BEFORE LOW VINTAGE SHOW.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 15 2009, 10:32 AM~13583364
> *ITS ON ITS WAY, KUTTY IS FINISHING UP RIGHT NOW. SHOULD BE DONE BEFORE LOW VINTAGE SHOW.
> *



KUTTY gets down wit those flyers


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 15 2009, 10:32 AM~13583364
> *ITS ON ITS WAY, KUTTY IS FINISHING UP RIGHT NOW. SHOULD BE DONE BEFORE LOW VINTAGE SHOW.
> *


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 15 2009, 10:35 AM~13583384
> *KUTTY gets down wit those flyers
> *


yep he sure does,  :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

still got tickets


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 16 2009, 12:31 PM~13595291
> *still got tickets
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 16 2009, 10:39 AM~13594415
> *ttt
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 17 2009, 11:06 AM~13606164
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


whats up dog, how is everthing going?


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 17 2009, 10:53 PM~13612100
> *Here's the flyer
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

flyer is tight :biggrin:  :0 



> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 17 2009, 10:53 PM~13612100
> *Here's the flyer
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: WE HAVE BEEN TO BOTH SHOW AND HAD A BOMBASS TIME  SEE YOU THIS YEAR TOO


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Apr 18 2009, 09:09 PM~13618559
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: WE HAVE BEEN TO BOTH SHOW AND HAD A BOMBASS TIME  SEE YOU THIS YEAR TOO
> *


we appreciate you making it out to both, and i am glad you had a good time, we look forward to seeing you there this year, this definetely be the best one yet.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

any vendors intrested in coming please contact me asap, the park wants a list this year of the vendors prior to the show. so the sooner you let me know you would like to be there the better, also all vendors must be signed up, at least 2 weeks before the show. any food vendors that want to come at least 4 weeks before the show, so we can get all your permit situations take care of. if you are not signed up, you have a pretty good chance the park will not allow you through the gate, so please be proactive and give me your info, if you cant pay the fees just yet that is not a problem, i will work with you on the fees, just need to get all your info to them, so you are on the list. 

Thanks, any questions pm me on here, or you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

COME ON KUTTY BETTER PUT NOR CAL RIDAHZ ON THAT LIST WHAT UP YALLLLL


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 5 2009, 08:53 PM~13492112
> *Roll call for the show....let's get it crackin this year.
> 
> Born2ryde
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Apr 22 2009, 04:04 PM~13658511
> *COME ON KUTTY BETTER PUT NOR CAL RIDAHZ ON THAT LIST WHAT UP YALLLLL
> 
> 
> ...





:wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 22 2009, 06:14 PM~13659812
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: 
once again, great job on the flyer, bad ass i like it. 



> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 22 2009, 11:56 PM~13663711
> *Front
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

wad up leland, whats cracking  :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Apr 22 2009, 04:04 PM~13658511
> *COME ON KUTTY BETTER PUT NOR CAL RIDAHZ ON THAT LIST WHAT UP YALLLLL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 22 2009, 11:56 PM~13663711
> *Front
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT for the homie.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Apr 25 2009, 12:57 PM~13686907
> *TTT for the homie.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

we will be there


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Apr 27 2009, 12:36 AM~13699896
> *we will be there
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 28 2009, 10:46 AM~13715580
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

bump


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 28 2009, 07:55 PM~13721664
> *bump
> *


 :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

TTT  :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Supreme Familia722 (Apr 14, 2009)

PM sent on vendor booth ...


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

flyer is here, so its time to hit the streets, and shows, and get these out, and look forward to a good turnout,


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 1 2009, 12:34 PM~13755970
> *flyer is here, so its time to hit the streets, and shows, and get these out, and look forward to a good turnout,
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 1 2009, 12:34 PM~13755970
> *flyer is here, so its time to hit the streets, and shows, and get these out, and look forward to a good turnout,
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 4 2009, 12:40 PM~13780280
> *ttt
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 4 2009, 01:26 PM~13780711
> *:biggrin:
> *


wad up, arent u supposed to be working???? you probably are huh :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@May 4 2009, 06:38 PM~13784137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 5 2009, 10:53 PM~13799305
> *ttt
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 6 2009, 09:02 AM~13802110
> *    :thumbsup:
> *


wad up dog, how you doing?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 6 2009, 12:55 PM~13804902
> *wad up dog, how you doing?
> *


COOL JUST WAITING FOR MORE SHOWS !


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

>


[/quote]

wad up jessie, how you doing my friend, are you going to lg on the 17th


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

hey Bobby doing great thanks, how u been? and no I'm not going 2 da show....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

>


[/quote]


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 7 2009, 03:21 PM~13818195
> *hey Bobby doing great thanks, how u been? and no I'm not going 2 da show....
> *


doing good, been been working on my truck, just got done with the air ride setup, been taking my time on it, but its finally done, just need to put the wheels on it, and take it off jackstands, will post some pics tommorrow when its all done. besides thats, just getting ready for the show, you know how that goes. alright see you at your show.


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d841wH4yn8Q&feature=related
what up bobby remember these days (corcoran) car show 
KEEP DA MOVEMENT ROLLIN dont stop wont stop
hows little man say whatz up to the fam


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@May 8 2009, 01:47 AM~13823856
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d841wH4yn8Q&feature=related
> what up bobby remember these days (corcoran) car show
> KEEP DA MOVEMENT ROLLIN dont stop wont stop
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@May 8 2009, 01:47 AM~13823856
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d841wH4yn8Q&feature=related
> what up bobby remember these days (corcoran) car show
> KEEP DA MOVEMENT ROLLIN dont stop wont stop
> ...


oh yeah, those were the days, i remember the corcoran trip, and my monte, i miss that car, hit a mean ass 3 wheel, but dam your caddy hitting a mean one too, is that downtown, looks like 8th or 7th street, the little man is getting big, walking all over the place, actually running, cant even keep up with him, how about yours, how they doing, say hi to the fam, are you going to lg if so see ya there.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 8 2009, 12:22 AM~13823501
> *doing good, been been working on my truck, just got done with the air ride setup, been taking my time on it, but its finally done, just need to put the wheels on it, and take it off jackstands, will post some pics tommorrow when its all done. besides thats, just getting ready for the show, you know how that goes. alright see you at your show.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

just when it was getting to be a little to much








out pops BODIE they last one


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@May 8 2009, 02:05 PM~13828621
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that wut u said 3 or 4 kids ago :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 8 2009, 02:42 PM~13829032
> *that wut u said 3 or 4 kids ago  :biggrin:
> *


lol be nice jessie


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 11 2009, 10:43 AM~13851739
> *ttt
> *


Whats up Bobby is your Dad cooking again this year? I'll have Joey bring some Coronas. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 11 2009, 10:52 AM~13851844
> *Whats up Bobby is your Dad cooking again this year? I'll have Joey bring some Coronas. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yep my dad will be cooking for us again, (by us i mean staff) lol, and probably have some new shit, what you know about my dad winning a salsa making contest at my work, out of 22 salsas my dads won and i didnt even get to try it, came back from break and it was all gone, made his head a little bigger then it was before. And make sure joey gets coronas and not coronitas, lol :biggrin:  

i will post up some pics when i get home of my yukalade, its bagged and looking tight, front end almost a inch of the ground,


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 11 2009, 01:00 PM~13853128
> *yep my dad will be cooking for us again, (by us i mean staff) lol, and probably have some new shit, what you know about my dad winning a salsa making contest at my work, out of 22 salsas my dads won and i didnt even get to try it, came back from break and it was all gone, made his head a little bigger then it was before. And make sure joey gets coronas and not coronitas, lol  :biggrin:
> 
> i will post up some pics when i get home of my yukalade, its bagged and looking tight, front end almost a inch of the ground,
> *



vendors should be like staff :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 11 2009, 01:00 PM~13853128
> *yep my dad will be cooking for us again, (by us i mean staff) lol, and probably have some new shit, what you know about my dad winning a salsa making contest at my work, out of 22 salsas my dads won and i didnt even get to try it, came back from break and it was all gone, made his head a little bigger then it was before. And make sure joey gets coronas and not coronitas, lol  :biggrin:
> 
> i will post up some pics when i get home of my yukalade, its bagged and looking tight, front end almost a inch of the ground,
> *


Cool cant wait to see your Yukon. Maybe your dad will make some salsa for the show. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

hope 2 see there


















 


don't forget your flyers


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

well the truck is finally done and ready for the lg show this weekend, here are some pics


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 14 2009, 12:57 AM~13882310
> *well the truck is finally done and ready for the lg show this weekend, here are some pics
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Bobby


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 14 2009, 01:35 AM~13882427
> *Looks good Bobby
> *


Thanks dog


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 14 2009, 12:57 AM~13882310
> *well the truck is finally done and ready for the lg show this weekend, here are some pics
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 14 2009, 09:03 AM~13884004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

sinful pleasures will be there


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 14 2009, 06:27 AM~13883012
> *Thanks dog
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM_@May 16 2009, 01:12 AM~13903304
> *sinful pleasures will be there
> *


NICE, LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YOU THERE,


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

PASSED OUT ALMOST 1000 FLYERS AT THE LG SHOW THIS WEEKEND, I LOOKED AROUND AT THE PITBULL CONCERT ,AND LOST COUNT ON HOW MANY PEOPLE HAD A FLYER IN THERE HAND, THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT, THANKS TO ALL MY NOKTURNAL NOR CAL MEMBERS WHO HELPED ME PASS THEM OUT. SO WE ARE GONNA KEEP ON HITTING ALL THE SHOWS, AND GET THESE FLYERS OUT, AND MAKE THIS THE BIGGEST CALI SHOWDOWN EVER.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 19 2009, 12:49 PM~13935351
> *PASSED OUT ALMOST 1000 FLYERS AT THE LG SHOW THIS WEEKEND, I LOOKED AROUND AT THE PITBULL CONCERT ,AND LOST COUNT ON HOW MANY PEOPLE HAD A FLYER IN THERE HAND, THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT, THANKS TO ALL MY NOKTURNAL NOR CAL MEMBERS WHO HELPED ME PASS THEM OUT.  SO WE ARE GONNA KEEP ON HITTING ALL THE SHOWS, AND GET THESE FLYERS OUT, AND MAKE THIS THE BIGGEST CALI SHOWDOWN EVER.
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

just got off the phone with some friends from oakland and san fran looks like us imports could be going pretty deep



import iLLusions 

atomic


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@May 20 2009, 11:52 AM~13947447
> *just got off the phone with some friends from oakland and san fran looks like us imports could be going pretty deep
> import iLLusions
> 
> ...


tight, thats good to hear, i talked to a import team from here in concord and antioch where i work at, and they should be bringing quite a few cars also, we have all classes for imports and last year we didnt even fulfill all the classes so hopefully this year we can get a few more to show up.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@May 20 2009, 11:52 AM~13947447
> *just got off the phone with some friends from oakland and san fran looks like us imports could be going pretty deep
> import iLLusions
> 
> ...


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 21 2009, 12:56 PM~13959414
> *ttt
> *



WHATS UP BOBBY G HOWS THINGS GOING? :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

Was up just kicking it getting ready for socios show Sunday what's going on with you



> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 21 2009, 03:35 PM~13961242
> *WHATS UP BOBBY G HOWS THINGS GOING? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 21 2009, 05:49 PM~13962541
> *Was up just kicking it getting ready for socios show Sunday what's going on with you
> *


  :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 21 2009, 05:49 PM~13962541
> *Was up just kicking it getting ready for socios show Sunday what's going on with you
> *



Got 2 local shows tryn to decide which to go to. :uh:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

are you going to socios this weekend, i know it is pretty far for you. 



> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 21 2009, 07:19 PM~13963321
> *Got 2 local shows tryn to decide which to go to. :uh:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 22 2009, 12:41 PM~13971054
> *are you going to socios this weekend, i know it is pretty far for you.
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

Well the socios show was off the hook over 500 entries and we passed out over 800 flyers thanks to all the homies that helped get the flyers out I appreciate that congrats to all the winners


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 25 2009, 01:44 PM~13991801
> *Well the socios show was off the hook over 500 entries and we passed out over 800 flyers thanks to all the homies that helped get the flyers out I appreciate that congrats to all the winners
> *




THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSSS FOR THE SUPPORT BOBBY N CONGRATS ON DA WIN :thumbsup: SEE AT UR SHOW


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

thank you for a good show, i wouldnt miss a socios show for nothing, going on 5 yrs straight, missed the first few, but ever since i started going havent missed none, got a little burnt, but its starting to ware off, alright dog see you at the next show. where you going next. 




> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 25 2009, 02:21 PM~13992081
> *THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSSS FOR THE SUPPORT BOBBY N CONGRATS ON DA WIN  :thumbsup: SEE AT UR SHOW
> *


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 25 2009, 09:59 PM~13996830
> *thank you for a good show, i wouldnt miss a socios show for nothing, going on 5 yrs straight, missed the first few, but ever since i started going havent missed none, got a little burnt, but its starting to ware off, alright dog see you at the next show. where you going next.
> *



I was going to san berdoooo but I'm going to Antioch/ STREETLOW :biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

i guess thats where im going too, its local, need to get these flyers out, shit i think im gonna need to order more, almost all gone. Kutty i need a refill. 



> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 26 2009, 03:12 PM~14003902
> *I was going to san berdoooo but I'm going to Antioch/ STREETLOW  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 26 2009, 08:28 PM~14007538
> *i guess thats where im going too, its local, need to get these flyers out, shit i think im gonna need to order more, almost all gone. Kutty i need a refill.
> *


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 26 2009, 08:28 PM~14007538
> *i guess thats where im going too, its local, need to get these flyers out, shit i think im gonna need to order more, almost all gone. Kutty i need a refill.
> *



I have to sale mt pre reg but if u decide to go to san berdoo I'll pass them out 4 u in Antioch


----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

will be there foshow :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ok we have more flyers on order, thanks kutty, hopefully this is enough, but you never know, we been passing them out like the smut cards you get in vegas, lol. 



> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 26 2009, 08:28 PM~14007538
> *i guess thats where im going too, its local, need to get these flyers out, shit i think im gonna need to order more, almost all gone. Kutty i need a refill.
> *


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ok any vendors that came last year and want to come this year, i will be giving you all a better rate, also any new vendors i will also give you a lower rate then what we charged last year, trying to do all i can to help the economy, especially if you coming from a far distance we will work something out with you

all vendors have to be signed up a couple of weeks before the show, the park wants a list of vendors before hand, so day of show you dont have any problems at the gate, please dont decide the day before you want to show up, i wont have any time to come to the front gate to get you in, if you have any questions or want any prices hit me up either here on layitlow, or call me up 209-345-9579 or email at [email protected] or hit me up on my myspace, www.myspace.com/bgcustoms1


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 29 2009, 12:55 PM~14038047
> *ok any vendors that came last year and want to come this year, i will be giving you all a better rate, also any new vendors i will also give you a lower rate then what we charged last year, trying to do all i can to help the economy, especially if you coming from a far distance we will work something out with you
> 
> all vendors have to be signed up a couple of weeks before the show, the park wants a list of vendors before hand, so day of show you dont have any problems at the gate, please dont decide the day before you want to show up, i wont have any time to come to the front gate to get you in, if you have any questions or want any prices hit me up either here on layitlow, or call me up 209-345-9579 or email at [email protected] or hit me up on my myspace, www.myspace.com/bgcustoms1
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 29 2009, 12:47 PM~14037993
> *ok we have more flyers on order, thanks kutty, hopefully this is enough, but you never know, we been passing them out like the smut cards you get in vegas, lol.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

u guys dont have special intres for pedal cars....get back....if not we will be there with r custom 20inch street bike........


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

We do have a special intrest class I just realized it is not on the flyer but we did order trophy for it I will put a updated class list up in a bit



> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@May 29 2009, 09:19 PM~14042552
> *u guys dont have special intres for pedal cars....get back....if not we will be there with r custom 20inch street bike........
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 29 2009, 10:01 PM~14043132
> *We do have a special intrest class I just realized it is not on the flyer but we did order trophy for it I will put a updated class list up in a bit
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> ok any vendors that came last year and want to come this year, i will be giving you all a better rate, also any new vendors i will also give you a lower rate then what we charged last year, trying to do all i can to help the economy, especially if you coming from a far distance we will work something out with you
> 
> 
> :uh: SHOOT WHAT BOUT US THE RIDERS  $40 2 ENTER CARS/NOT KNOCKIN THE SHOW BEEN THE 2 PREVIOUS SHOWS BUT DANG SEEMS LIL HIGH!


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

how much for bikes boby


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by haro amado_@May 30 2009, 01:05 AM~14044119
> *how much for bikes bobby
> *


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

how much for bikes bobby


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

$25 for bikes and pedal cars, 




> _Originally posted by haro amado_@May 30 2009, 12:14 AM~14044172
> *how much for bikes bobby
> *


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

Well we still have to consider the cost of throwing the show the park cost almost double this year the insurance was almost double the trophy are more then last year so we can only help so much the reason why we are trying to give a better rate to the vendors is most come from far away and have more cost to be there as far as the reg fee on cars some of us dump thousands in our cars including me and I sometimes pay 50 or even 90 at some shows sometimes even at a show with a few classes and trophy I have over 90 classes and 180 trophies so if I dropped everyones rate it would cost more to do the show then what we would bring In and it wouldn't make any sense to do the show Im just trying to bring in more vendors since we ate gonna have more foot traffic this year since we have passed out alot of flyers at local business if this was a sponsered show like lg and dub and streetlow we could lower registration since the sponsers kick down some cash but for the last two years this has been funded by me only if we start getting any big sponsors we can lower rate hope I helped u understand if not sorry and if u have a special circumstance why u can't of don't want to pay the fee pm me and we see if we can work something out



> > ok any vendors that came last year and want to come this year, i will be giving you all a better rate, also any new vendors i will also give you a lower rate then what we charged last year, trying to do all i can to help the economy, especially if you coming from a far distance we will work something out with you
> > :uh: SHOOT WHAT BOUT US THE RIDERS  $40 2 ENTER CARS/NOT KNOCKIN THE SHOW BEEN THE 2 PREVIOUS SHOWS BUT DANG SEEMS LIL HIGH!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

Sorry double post


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

And I only charge 35 the park charges 5 to keep the park clean and operating I am also a fellow rider and do the show for the riders can't make everyone happy buy we try. Also 35 might be alot but I don't buy cheap small tropiies my the trophys are almost 30 each so I don't get rich of the show barely broke even the last two years but I do it for the riders to enjoy themselves at a family oriented event 



> > ok any vendors that came last year and want to come this year, i will be giving you all a better rate, also any new vendors i will also give you a lower rate then what we charged last year, trying to do all i can to help the economy, especially if you coming from a far distance we will work something out with you
> > :uh: SHOOT WHAT BOUT US THE RIDERS  $40 2 ENTER CARS/NOT KNOCKIN THE SHOW BEEN THE 2 PREVIOUS SHOWS BUT DANG SEEMS LIL HIGH!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 30 2009, 06:13 PM~14048518
> *Well we still have to consider the cost of throwing the show the park cost almost double this year the insurance was almost double the trophy are more then last year so we can only help so much the reason why we are trying to give a better rate to the vendors is most come from far away and have more cost to be there as far as the reg fee on cars some of us dump thousands in our cars including me and I sometimes pay 50 or even 90 at some shows sometimes even at a show with a few classes and trophy I have over 90 classes and 180 trophies so if I dropped everyones rate it would cost more to do the show then what we would bring In and it wouldn't make any sense to do the show Im just trying to bring in more vendors since we ate gonna have more foot traffic this year since we have passed out alot of flyers at local business if this was a sponsered show like lg and dub and streetlow we could lower registration since the sponsers kick down some cash but for the last two years this has been funded by me only if we start getting any big sponsors we can lower rate hope I helped u understand if not sorry and if u have a special circumstance why u can't of don't want to pay the fee pm me and we see if we can work something out
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 30 2009, 06:22 PM~14048538
> *And I only charge 35 the park charges 5 to keep the park clean and operating I am also a fellow rider and do the show for the riders can't make everyone happy buy we try. Also 35 might be alot but I don't buy cheap small tropiies my the trophys are almost 30 each so I don't get rich of the show barely broke even the last two years but I do it for the riders to enjoy themselves at a family oriented event
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 30 2009, 05:22 PM~14048538
> *And I only charge 35 the park charges 5 to keep the park clean and operating I am also a fellow rider and do the show for the riders can't make everyone happy buy we try. Also 35 might be alot but I don't buy cheap small tropiies my the trophys are almost 30 each so I don't get rich of the show barely broke even the last two years but I do it for the riders to enjoy themselves at a family oriented event
> *


if u have a special circumstance why u can't of don't want to pay the fee :biggrin: NO problem jus being a cheap ass! an yea your trophys where cool  so after all my crying im sure i'll end up there :thumbsup:u haven a hop this year?


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

lol cool, look forward to seeing you there, i had talked to kita at the socios show, and he had said you guys were coming deep, soon as you guys know how many let me know, so i can reserve you the picnic area, and map out your spots, sorry no hop this year, insurance is to much for the hop, since you can not have it gated of there, and spectators, are no more then 10 feet from where the hop would be, but this might be the last year at the park, and the goal is to move to show to a fairgrounds, where would definetely do a hop, and concert. So good things to look forward to for next years show. 



> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 31 2009, 08:34 AM~14052129
> *if u have a special circumstance why u can't of don't want to pay the fee  :biggrin: NO problem jus being a cheap ass! an yea your trophys where cool  so after all my crying im sure i'll end up there :thumbsup:u haven a hop this year?
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 31 2009, 10:41 AM~14052865
> *lol cool, look forward to seeing you there, i had talked to kita at the socios show, and he had said you guys were coming deep, soon as you guys know how many let me know, so i can reserve you the picnic area, and map out your spots, sorry no hop this year, insurance is to much for the hop, since you can not have it gated of there, and spectators, are no more then 10 feet from where the hop would be, but this might be the last year at the park, and the goal is to move to show to a fairgrounds, where would definetely do a hop, and concert. So good things to look forward to for next years show.
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 31 2009, 08:34 AM~14052129
> *if u have a special circumstance why u can't of don't want to pay the fee  :biggrin: NO problem jus being a cheap ass! an yea your trophys where cool  so after all my crying im sure i'll end up there :thumbsup:u haven a hop this year?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 31 2009, 09:41 AM~14052865
> *lol cool, look forward to seeing you there, i had talked to kita at the socios show, and he had said you guys were coming deep, soon as you guys know how many let me know, so i can reserve you the picnic area, and map out your spots, sorry no hop this year, insurance is to much for the hop, since you can not have it gated of there, and spectators, are no more then 10 feet from where the hop would be, but this might be the last year at the park, and the goal is to move to show to a fairgrounds, where would definetely do a hop, and concert. So good things to look forward to for next years show.
> *


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 1 2009, 11:49 PM~14069497
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 3 2009, 11:42 PM~14090688
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

TTT
:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 5 2009, 07:00 AM~14102394
> *TTT
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

TTT one more time


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 8 2009, 12:36 PM~14127521
> *TTT one more time
> *



good seeing u Bobby, glad u made it home safe


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Jun 8 2009, 08:04 PM~14132598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 10 2009, 10:49 PM~14157409
> *TTT
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 11 2009, 10:11 AM~14160368
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 13 2009, 06:20 PM~14182019
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

Its getting closer


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 15 2009, 10:44 AM~14194881
> *Its getting closer
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 15 2009, 10:44 AM~14194881
> *Its getting closer
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 15 2009, 05:29 PM~14199182
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *



wad up dog, how you doing


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 16 2009, 12:35 PM~14207495
> *wad up dog, how you doing
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

ttt for a :biggrin: great show federation of stockton will be in da house


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Jun 18 2009, 12:12 PM~14229014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt one more time


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 22 2009, 12:47 PM~14263010
> *ttt one more time
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

Still waiting confirmation on alot of the vendors, please make sure we are registered at least 2 to 3 weeks in advance, im trying to make a point to let everyone know it is gonna be hard to get in day of show, unless u let me know in advance you are coming. park is getting strict on day of show vendors popping up, also if you are intrested hit me up. 

last years car show is in the new impalas magazine issue, and new ranflas magazine issue, so check it out

Also anyone intrested in some trophy sponsorship, hit me up, this gets your name on the trophy, and gets your business name announced throughout the day, and put on the last run of flyers, but i need to get you signed up soon, since we are almost ready to do last run of flyers. 

i can stress this all i want but im sure everyone is gonna call the last week, since my phone is usually out of control the last week before the show, if you cant get through leave a message and i will call you back, or pm me on layitlow, im on here throughout the day, 

thanks and see everyone at the show.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 23 2009, 12:51 PM~14273834
> *Still waiting confirmation on alot of the vendors, please make sure we are registered at least 2 to 3 weeks in advance, im trying to make a point to let everyone know it is gonna be hard to get in day of show, unless u let me know in advance you are coming. park is getting strict on day of show vendors popping up, also if you are intrested hit me up.
> 
> last years car show is in the new impalas magazine issue, and new ranflas magazine issue, so check it out
> ...


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 23 2009, 08:44 PM~14278527
> *
> *


wad up


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 23 2009, 06:45 PM~14277139
> *  :biggrin:
> *


wad up dog, whats the next show we hitting.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 23 2009, 08:44 PM~14278527
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Whats up Bobby G what show are you going to this weekend?


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kutlass81_@Jun 25 2009, 02:27 PM~14296679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 25 2009, 10:47 PM~14302587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 29 2009, 01:01 AM~14326208
> *TTT
> *


    :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 29 2009, 08:37 AM~14327607
> *      :biggrin:
> *


whats goin on??? how u doing, you staying out that heat


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 29 2009, 12:26 PM~14329685
> *whats goin on??? how u doing, you staying out that heat
> *


 Not much Bobby just trying to pick up some new shows. Dont know if you talked to Joey yet but we are not judging for streetlow any more.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 29 2009, 05:35 PM~14332810
> *Not much Bobby just trying to pick up some new shows. Dont know if you talked to Joey yet but we are not judging for streetlow any more.
> *


DAMM IT :0 
IT'S GOING 2 B HARD 2 REPLACE U GUYS


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 29 2009, 08:49 PM~14335053
> *DAMM IT  :0
> IT'S  GOING 2 B HARD 2 REPLACE U GUYS
> *


 Thanks Doug!! Just hope that everybody gets judged fairly & right.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 29 2009, 09:45 PM~14335773
> *Thanks Doug!! Just hope that everybody gets judged fairly & right.
> *


i'm sure who ever takes over will try 2 do there best


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 29 2009, 09:55 PM~14335906
> *i'm sure who ever takes over will try 2 do there best
> *


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 29 2009, 05:35 PM~14332810
> *Not much Bobby just trying to pick up some new shows. Dont know if you talked to Joey yet but we are not judging for streetlow any more.
> *


wow, i havent talked to joey yet, but dam no more streetlow, wow i wonder who they are going to have judge, i hope it is not who i think it might be :angry: 
anyways, dont worry dog, i wouldnt have anyone else do it even if it was cheaper, sometimes you get what you pay for, and do get it done right, you have to pay right. People do it cheaper im sure, but they do a crappy job, thats when you have stock cars beating custom cars, and a guy winning best mural that didnt even have a murals, and stupid shit like that, but good luck with getting more shows, and next year im working with a few other promoters on possibly doing a cali showdown 2010 tour, adding a concert and hop. trying to take it to a few more cities. soon as i get some dates locked in, ill let you know. 

Otherwise, keep up the good work, and if you need anything, hit me up.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 30 2009, 12:24 PM~14341346
> *wow, i havent talked to joey yet, but dam no more streetlow, wow i wonder who they are going to have judge, i hope it is not who i think it might be :angry:
> anyways, dont worry dog, i wouldnt have anyone else do it even if it was cheaper, sometimes you get what you pay for, and do get it done right, you have to pay right. People do it cheaper im sure, but they do a crappy job, thats when you have stock cars beating custom cars, and a guy winning best mural that didnt even have a murals, and stupid shit like that,  but good luck with getting more shows, and next year im working with a few other promoters on possibly doing a cali showdown 2010 tour, adding a concert and hop.  trying to take it to a few more cities. soon as i get some dates locked in, ill let you know.
> 
> ...


 Thats cool Bobby THANKS!!!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 3 2009, 02:16 AM~14370423
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 6 2009, 09:34 PM~14398425
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 11 2009, 11:37 PM~14447335
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

WELL WE ADDING SOME MORE CASH PRIZES 

AND WE ARE STILL GIVING $150 FOR MOST MEMBERS IN A CLUB. 

ITS NOT A WHOLE LOT, BUT IS SURE BETTER THAN NOTHING, AND IS A STEP UP FROM LAST YEAR, HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR WE CAN BUMP IT UP MORE, AND ADD A FEW MORE CLASSES FOR CASH PRIZES. 

THANKS AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE, IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE ANY MORE INFO, PLEASE GIVE ME A CALL 2099-345-9579 OR PM ME ON HERE, OR DROP ME A EMAIL TO [email protected]

HERES A CORRECTION

OVER 80 CLASSES AND OVER 180 TROPHIES,


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 17 2009, 01:03 AM~14500316
> *WELL WE ADDING SOME MORE CASH PRIZES
> 
> AND WE ARE STILL GIVING $150 FOR MOST MEMBERS IN A CLUB.
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 17 2009, 12:07 AM~14500332
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WAD UP ATOMIC


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 17 2009, 01:12 AM~14500357
> *WAD UP ATOMIC
> *



nothing much just here taking it easy, been pretty sick these last few weeks bro, im very happy for u bro that ur show has come this far and i hope nothing but the best for u bro.

we are planning on going up there for the show with a few rides. hope u can make it too my show coming up aug 29 2009 in clovis.

atomic 


:thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 17 2009, 12:21 AM~14500405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

sorry to hear that hopefully u feel better soon and i will be at your show to support and good luck with it i remember u talked before bout throwing a show glad to see u made it happen well get well and let me know how many u bringing and i will get u same spaces as last time



> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 17 2009, 12:15 AM~14500375
> *nothing much just here taking it easy, been pretty sick these last few weeks bro, im very happy for u bro that ur show has come this far and i hope nothing but the best for u bro.
> 
> we are planning on going up there for the show with a few rides.  hope u can make it too my show coming up aug 29 2009 in clovis.
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 17 2009, 12:03 AM~14500316
> *WELL WE ADDING SOME MORE CASH PRIZES
> 
> AND WE ARE STILL GIVING $150 FOR MOST MEMBERS IN A CLUB.
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 17 2009, 09:19 PM~14508601
> *
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Jul 18 2009, 09:22 AM~14510858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT, DEFINETELY A NOT TO MISS SHOW


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 20 2009, 05:58 PM~14530187
> *:thumbsup: TTT
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 20 2009, 12:46 PM~14526357
> *TTT
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Less than a month away!!

:biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 21 2009, 02:12 PM~14540312
> *Less than a month away!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


yep it is coming around fast,


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## showtime (Jul 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showtime_@Jul 21 2009, 07:59 PM~14543987
> *:thumbsup:
> *


wad up rene, hows it going???


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@Jul 23 2009, 01:17 AM~14557541
> *TTT    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wad up big goose, i came supported the devotion show, can i count on devotion to come support i know you be there, but what ups lets get the rest of the club to come out, you know we giving 150 for most members, bring em out!!!!

alright dog see you there.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

NEW SPONSOR JUST ADDED

KREATIVE KONCEPTS
CUSTOM AUTOBODY AND PAINT
MODESTO, CA 
209-577-8320

THANKS JORACIO!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 24 2009, 12:46 PM~14571507
> *NEW SPONSOR JUST ADDED
> 
> KREATIVE KONCEPTS
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 24 2009, 10:07 PM~14576246
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

whats up everyone, just hit summer madness truck show in bakersfield this weekend, and have to say, dam it was a crazy 3 day party, if you have never hit a run before (run is a 3 day event) dam you missing out, aint like any other show you been to, you can drink all you want while you there, and you camp out the whole 3 days, was off the hook, our campground, had a 30 foot waterslide, and a stripper pole, and a few kegs, and about 10 bottles, enough carne asada to feed the army, and more women then we could handle, it was the wildest show i have been to, and there was legal cruisin there, thanks to all my fellow nokturnal members for bringing the slide, not sure whos it was but dam it helped the ladies cool off. congrats to scooby for winning best of show truck, and moro for winning best of show car, Nokturnal won both best of shows. we might not have had the most cars there, but dam we had the best. 
well its time to finish up the last few things for the cali showdown, lets get this thing cracking, 

And if anyone wants to see last years cali showdown show coverage, pick up the new impalas magazine, last year show is in there, thanks to impalas magazine for the great coverage. 

So make sure the cars are spot free clean, you never know you might end up in the magazine. impalas will be out there this year also, along with ranflas, who also did coverage in there 1st issue, thanks to them for coming out also. 

see everyone there, its almost time, 3 more weeks.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 28 2009, 12:42 PM~14605612
> *whats up everyone, just hit summer madness truck show in bakersfield this weekend, and have to say, dam it was a crazy 3 day party, if you have never hit a run before (run is a 3 day event) dam you missing out, aint like any other show you been to, you can drink all you want while you there, and you camp out the whole 3 days, was off the hook, our campground, had a 30 foot waterslide, and a stripper pole, and a few kegs, and about 10 bottles, enough carne asada to feed the army, and more women then we could handle, it was the wildest show i have been to, and there was legal cruisin there, thanks to all my fellow nokturnal members for bringing the slide, not sure whos it was but dam it helped the ladies cool off. congrats to scooby for winning best of show truck, and moro for winning best of show car, Nokturnal won both best of shows. we might not have had the most cars there, but dam we had the best.
> well its time to finish up the last few things for the cali showdown, lets get this thing cracking,
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 28 2009, 12:49 PM~14605684
> *    :thumbsup:
> *


wad up ralphy, whats going on.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 30 2009, 12:50 PM~14628593
> *wad up ralphy, whats going on.
> *



Not much Bobby G just getting ready for Nationals next week & my clubs show on Labor Day Weekend!! :biggrin: :biggrin: Hows everything going for your show, is your pops still going to be cooking?


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

everything is coming along pretty well, got a few things still to take care of, but for the most part, all the hard work is done, now just keep on advertising, hitting local business with flyers to help with foot traffic, should be a good turnout, almost got 10000 flyers out. and yes pops still gonna be cooking, actually got a few new things, he gonna be cooking up :biggrin: whats up joey still bringing the coronas.  and looks like your show is gonna have a good turnout, good luck with the show, out of the 3 shows that day, yours on top of my list, i have a family get together on that show, but if i do go to a show that day it will be the browns movement show. :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 30 2009, 01:39 PM~14629203
> *Not much Bobby G just getting ready for Nationals next week & my clubs show on Labor Day Weekend!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: Hows everything going for your show, is your pops still going to be cooking?
> *


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 30 2009, 03:08 PM~14630065
> *everything is coming along pretty well, got a few things still to take care of, but for the most part, all the hard work is done, now just keep on advertising, hitting local business with flyers to help with foot traffic, should be a good turnout, almost got 10000 flyers out. and yes pops still gonna be cooking, actually got a few new things, he gonna be cooking up :biggrin: whats up joey still bringing the coronas.   and looks like your show is gonna have a good turnout,  good luck with the show, out of the 3 shows that day, yours on top of my list, i have a family get together on that show, but if i do go to a show that day it will be the browns movement show.  :biggrin:
> *


 Cool see you in 2 weeks or in Merced 2marow.


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

SINFUL PLEASURES WILL BE THERE


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt its only 2 weekends away


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 2 2009, 01:19 PM~14652719
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 2 2009, 01:05 PM~14652650
> *ttt its only 2 weekends away
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## showtime (Jul 17, 2007)

whats up bobby, sorry i missed your call. hit me up tomorrow. :wave:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 2 2009, 02:40 PM~14653127
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Jul 31 2009, 12:09 PM~14638721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


definetely a show not to miss


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 2 2009, 01:19 PM~14652719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

less than 2 weeks away.


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 2 2009, 11:49 PM~14657097
> *definetely a show not to miss
> 
> *


see you in two weeks for the Showdown also another two weeks after that for Dub
:thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Countdown.......Who's rollin? We need to do a lay it low pic at the show. It would be cool to match some faces with the screen names for the cats that I haven't met.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## srt9 (Jul 22, 2008)

i will be there as well.... day of show reg or pre reg???

hit me up


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 3 2009, 06:42 PM~14664537
> *Countdown.......Who's rollin?  We need to do a lay it low pic at the show.  It would be cool to match some faces with the screen names for the cats that I haven't met.
> *


TUF E NUF SHOWTIME CHROME WILL BE IN THE HOUSE MIGHT NOT BRING THE RIDE THO NOT SURE BUT WE WILL BE THERE


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

WE WILL BE HAVING A 50/50 RAFFLE, SO BUY YOUR TICKETS WHEN YOU REGISTER, LAST YEAR, SOMEONE BOUGHT ONE TICKET FOR A DOLLAR AND WENT HOME WITH $183 SO ITS WORTH A BUCK

ALSO AFTER REGISTRATION WE WILL BE WALKING AROUND SELLING THEM.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 4 2009, 10:34 AM~14671076
> *WE WILL BE HAVING A 50/50 RAFFLE, SO BUY YOUR TICKETS WHEN YOU REGISTER, LAST YEAR, SOMEONE BOUGHT ONE TICKET FOR A DOLLAR AND WENT HOME WITH $183 SO ITS WORTH A BUCK
> 
> ALSO AFTER REGISTRATION WE WILL BE WALKING AROUND SELLING THEM.
> *



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Aug 3 2009, 11:24 PM~14668239
> *TUF E NUF  SHOWTIME CHROME WILL BE IN THE HOUSE MIGHT NOT BRING THE RIDE THO NOT SURE  BUT WE WILL BE THERE
> *



Cool man, I'll see you there.


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

"<a href=\'http://coupon.jackinthebox.com/coupon/two-free-tacos_20090804.php#;\' target=\'_blank\'>"JACK IN THE BOX" COUPON 4 FREE TACOS</a>


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Aug 4 2009, 11:18 AM~14671535
> *"<a href=\'http://coupon.jackinthebox.com/coupon/two-free-tacos_20090804.php#;\' target=\'_blank\'>"JACK IN THE BOX" COUPON 4 FREE TACOS</a>
> *



free lunch today :cheesy: shit I mean free snack :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

time to get some tacos




> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Aug 4 2009, 11:18 AM~14671535
> *"<a href=\'http://coupon.jackinthebox.com/coupon/two-free-tacos_20090804.php#;\' target=\'_blank\'>"JACK IN THE BOX" COUPON 4 FREE TACOS</a>
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 4 2009, 11:33 AM~14671678
> *free lunch today  :cheesy:  shit I mean free snack  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 4 2009, 05:35 PM~14675239
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



q vo Rafa waiting on that list :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

SHOW TIME POLISHING AND YOUR # 1 CHROMER WILL BE THERE 1 TUF 62 WILL BE THERE BUT WITH OUT THE 62 TUF E NUF WILL BE THERE JUS CHILLIN :biggrin: SEEEE YA THERE


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 4 2009, 08:57 PM~14677475
> *q vo Rafa waiting on that list  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## showtime (Jul 17, 2007)

im really looking forward tp this show , it sounds like its gonna be a good one. :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

yeah we getting a good response and alot of calls, a few local clubs are bringing out some heavy numbers, should be a good turnout. also get a few clubs coming from as far as LA
see everyone there.  



> _Originally posted by showtime_@Aug 6 2009, 09:51 PM~14699487
> *im really looking forward tp this show , it sounds like its gonna be a good one. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 6 2009, 10:10 PM~14699711
> * yeah we getting a good response and alot of calls, a few local clubs are bringing out some heavy numbers, should be a good turnout. also get a few clubs coming from as far as LA
> see everyone there.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## showtime (Jul 17, 2007)

hey booby call me if your still up right now :h5:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showtime_@Aug 6 2009, 10:22 PM~14699851
> *hey booby call me if your still up right now :h5:
> *


hey booby huh, dam you bad at spelling, lol ill hit u up in a few minutes.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

Trophies are gonna be nice this year as always new color and style also we are doing trophies for specialty awards instead of placques and a 4 footer for most members and best of show and dont forget the cash prizes
150 BEST OF SHOW CAR/TRUCK
150 BEST OF SHOW BIKE
150 MOST MEMBERS


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Back to the TOP BIATCH


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 7 2009, 04:10 PM~14706096
> *Back to the TOP BIATCH
> *


x2


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 7 2009, 12:54 PM~14704291
> *Trophies are gonna be nice this year as always new color and style also we are doing trophies for specialty awards instead of placques and a 4 footer for most members and best of show and dont forget the cash prizes
> 150 BEST OF SHOW CAR/TRUCK
> 150 BEST OF SHOW BIKE
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showtime_@Aug 6 2009, 10:22 PM~14699851
> *hey booby call me if your still up right now :h5:
> *


ahhh yeah what a dizork


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 7 2009, 04:10 PM~14706096
> *Back to the TOP BIATCH
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

its only 6 days away.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 10 2009, 12:12 PM~14725818
> *its only 6 days away.
> *


    :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

wad up dog, you ready, i know you got a busy ass weekend. 



> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 10 2009, 12:48 PM~14726136
> *      :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I heard there are a couple of clubs going for most members...... who's it going to be??


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

IS THERE GONNA BE A HOP?


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

No sorry no hop this year



> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 10 2009, 05:13 PM~14728710
> *IS THERE GONNA BE A HOP?
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 10 2009, 03:01 PM~14727332
> *wad up dog, you ready, i know you got a busy ass weekend.
> *


 :yes: :yes: So long as Joey doesnt lag on the CORONAS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 10 2009, 03:12 PM~14727426
> *I heard there are a couple of clubs going for most members...... who's it going to be??
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

make sure you remind his ass, :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 11 2009, 03:36 AM~14733391
> *:yes:  :yes: So long as Joey doesnt lag on the CORONAS!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

no entry fee for show just park fee right?


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 4 2009, 08:35 PM~14677204
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Entry fee is on the flyer


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 7 2009, 12:54 PM~14704291
> *Trophies are gonna be nice this year as always new color and style also we are doing trophies for specialty awards instead of placques and a 4 footer for most members and best of show and dont forget the cash prizes
> 150 BEST OF SHOW CAR/TRUCK
> 150 BEST OF SHOW BIKE
> ...



CASH PRIZES!!


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 11 2009, 12:41 PM~14737193
> *Entry fee is on the flyer
> *


sorry bro i ment to go see the show not enter something in it.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Aug 11 2009, 01:07 PM~14736899
> *no entry fee for show just park fee right?
> *


yeah you right, as far as spectators just the gate will charge 5 per car load.


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 11 2009, 04:10 PM~14739301
> *yeah you right, as far as spectators just the gate will charge 5 per car load.
> *


cool thanks


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

we are working on some tight ass shirts for the show, down to the wire with them though, just got the artwork emailed to me, now we will have printed, and maybe even drive to LA to pick them up, dont think UPS could deliver them fast enough to me.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

luxurious will be there


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Roll call for the show....let's get it crackin this year.

Born2ryde
Socios
Skanless
New Style
Bay Area Bosses
Luxurious
Import Illusions
GoodFellas
Devotion
Nor Cal Ridahz
Sinful Pleasures
Family First
Lolystics
PT Cruiser Club
Corvette Club
Ragz2Envy
209 Style
Tuf-E-Nuf Customs


Who else coming


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 11 2009, 08:51 PM~14741850
> *Roll call for the show....let's get it crackin this year.
> 
> Born2ryde
> ...



u forgot one

NOKTURNAL


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 11 2009, 12:47 PM~14736696
> *make sure you remind his ass,  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 11 2009, 08:51 PM~14741850
> *Roll call for the show....let's get it crackin this year.
> 
> Born2ryde
> ...


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Looks like we will have one more magazine covering the show... Sprockets Magazine will be covering the lowrider bikes. I'll be helping a homie out.

Link to the myspace
http://www.myspace.com/479310506


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

COUNT DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 11 2009, 08:10 PM~14741286
> *we are working on some tight ass shirts for the show, down to the wire with them though, just got the artwork emailed to me, now we will have printed, and maybe even drive to LA to pick them up, dont think UPS could deliver them fast enough to me.
> *


 COOL do I get one. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

LATINSTYLE CC GONNA BE AT THIS SHOW!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 11 2009, 08:38 PM~14741652
> *luxurious will be there
> *



wuz up homie see u there


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Roll call for the show....let's get it crackin this year.

Born2ryde
Socios
Skanless
New Style
Bay Area Bosses
Luxurious
Import Illusions
GoodFellas
Devotion
Nor Cal Ridahz
Sinful Pleasures
Family First
Lolystics
PT Cruiser Club
Corvette Club
Ragz2Envy
209 Style
Nokturnal
Tuf-E-Nuf Customs
Latin Style
Who else coming


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 12 2009, 10:26 AM~14746476
> *COOL do I get one. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah, if dude comes through, hes been lagging big time, he started the design, a while ago, then doesnt send me shit, for a while then the other day he sent me a design, and now dissapeareed again, so ill bug him tommorrow but they look tight, ill load it to photobucket and post


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

this would be the back, front would have just logo, so lets hope this guy comes through because they look bad ass


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 12 2009, 07:16 PM~14751234
> *Roll call for the show....let's get it crackin this year.
> 
> Born2ryde
> ...


  ISLANDERS C.C. will be in da house FASHO


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 12 2009, 11:40 PM~14754181
> *this would be the back, front would have just logo, so lets hope this guy comes through because they look bad ass
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats BADD ASS hope the dude comes thru!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

see everybody there!!!!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 12 2009, 07:16 PM~14751234
> *Roll call for the show....let's get it crackin this year.
> 
> Born2ryde
> ...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

why every year you make the hopping comunity feel alienated never no breaks for hoppers yet bob that hurts my feelings  guess you can make it up to me next year :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 12 2009, 11:40 PM~14754181
> *this would be the back, front would have just logo, so lets hope this guy comes through because they look bad ass
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Countdown.......


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

any sports car or muscle car class???lmk asap please..


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 4 2009, 08:35 PM~14677204
> *
> 
> 
> ...



There is a sports class and hot rod/muscle class


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 13 2009, 02:29 PM~14760045
> *There is a sports class and hot rod/muscle class
> *


thanks bro good looking out!!!!!!

well i guess i'll be there!!!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

sorry dog the liability at that park is to much since there is no fenced off area for the hop but next year we goin bigger and i guarantee u a hop and concert and a dam bikini contest but this year just come out and party with us



> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Aug 13 2009, 07:56 AM~14755944
> *why every year you make the hopping comunity feel alienated never no breaks for hoppers yet bob that hurts my feelings  guess you can make it up to me next year :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 13 2009, 06:21 PM~14761845
> *sorry dog the liability at that park is to much since there is no fenced off area for the hop but next year we goin bigger and i guarantee u a hop and concert and a dam bikini contest but this year just come out and party with us
> *




Bikini Contest !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! next year


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

IF ANY ONE IS INTERESTED ILL BE AT THIS SHOW LET ME KNOW AND ILL BRING WHAT YOU NEED PARTING OUT ENGRAVING DONE BY GINO OF FRESNO EXTENDED AND REINFORCED


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

GOT MORE PICS JUST LET ME KNOW 

HEY WHATS UP KUTTY SEE YOU OUT THERE NOT BRINGING CAR GONA SET UP A BOOTH OUT THERE (SHOWTIME CHROME IN THE HOUSE)


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Aug 14 2009, 07:54 AM~14767524
> *GOT MORE PICS JUST LET ME KNOW
> 
> HEY WHATS UP KUTTY SEE YOU OUT THERE  NOT BRINGING CAR GONA SET UP A BOOTH OUT THERE (SHOWTIME CHROME IN THE HOUSE)
> *



Cool man, I'll stop by and check it out.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 13 2009, 11:41 PM~14766073
> *Bikini Contest !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  next year
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

2 MORE DAYS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

DRIVE SAFE TO LUDA BOBBY


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Roll call for the show....let's get it crackin this year.

Born2ryde
Socios
Skanless
New Style
Bay Area Bosses
Luxurious
Import Illusions
GoodFellas
Devotion
Nor Cal Ridahz
Sinful Pleasures
Family First
Lolystics
PT Cruiser Club
Corvette Club
Ragz2Envy
209 Style
ISLANDERS 
Nokturnal
Tuf-E-Nuf Customs
Latin Style
DRASTIC CHANGES 

Who else coming


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Aug 14 2009, 01:04 PM~14770365
> *Roll call for the show....let's get it crackin this year.
> 
> Born2ryde
> ...


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Looks like we might have a special "model" appearance.

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 14 2009, 01:55 PM~14770810
> *Looks like we might have a special "model" appearance.
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: eh kutty...bring some latinas :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 14 2009, 01:58 PM~14770843
> *:biggrin: eh kutty...bring some latinas :biggrin:
> *



 

Hey if I can dig it up, do you want that picture reprinted of your car from a while back??


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

very special   


> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 14 2009, 01:55 PM~14770810
> *Looks like we might have a special "model" appearance.
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

so its 35 entance fee . and then is the park charging 5 per car also? so it would end up being 40 total entrance fee?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

dont trip i got the beast apart right now but we can always make it next year m gonna probably float through if i dont see u have fun and smoke one for me my good friend


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Confirmed....I'll have Stephanie and Ralina at the show promoting my studio. Will have some prints for sale as well....autographed by the ladies! Make sure you stop by the booth. Remember I don't JUST shoot models. Family portraits, kids portraits, weddings, nightclubs, events/show coverage etc. Oh yeah I'm gonna be helping out and covering the show for Impalas Magazine for the cars and Sprockets Magazine for the bicycles!











Let's get it C R A C K IN!


----------



## barber47 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 14 2009, 08:11 PM~14773764
> *Confirmed....I'll have Stephanie and Ralina at the show promoting my studio.  Will have some prints for sale as well....autographed by the ladies!  Make sure you stop by the booth.  Remember I don't JUST shoot models.  Family portraits, kids portraits, weddings, nightclubs, events/show coverage etc.  Oh yeah I'm gonna be helping out and covering the show for Impalas Magazine for the cars and Sprockets Magazine for the bicycles!
> 
> 
> ...


wats up dog :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 14 2009, 04:46 PM~14772452
> *  so its 35 entance fee . and then is the park charging 5 per car also? so it would end up being 40 total entrance fee?
> *



yeah sorry park charges 5 to get through gate, they charge me the 5 also and i rented the whole park, with our new location next year, we wont have that problem, so we just have to deal with it this year.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 14 2009, 08:11 PM~14773764
> *Confirmed....I'll have Stephanie and Ralina at the show promoting my studio.  Will have some prints for sale as well....autographed by the ladies!  Make sure you stop by the booth.  Remember I don't JUST shoot models.  Family portraits, kids portraits, weddings, nightclubs, events/show coverage etc.  Oh yeah I'm gonna be helping out and covering the show for Impalas Magazine for the cars and Sprockets Magazine for the bicycles!
> 
> 
> ...


dam it, i thought it was one guest but better yet we got 2 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

Blvd Cruisers 'Magazine will be there covering the event


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Aug 14 2009, 01:04 PM~14770365
> *Roll call for the show....let's get it crackin this year.
> 
> Born2ryde
> ...


BUMP THIS ONE 4 THE CAUSE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 14 2009, 08:11 PM~14773764
> *Confirmed....I'll have Stephanie and Ralina at the show promoting my studio.  Will have some prints for sale as well....autographed by the ladies!  Make sure you stop by the booth.  Remember I don't JUST shoot models.  Family portraits, kids portraits, weddings, nightclubs, events/show coverage etc.  Oh yeah I'm gonna be helping out and covering the show for Impalas Magazine for the cars and Sprockets Magazine for the bicycles!
> 
> 
> ...


 My dream come true!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Aug 14 2009, 01:04 PM~14770365
> *Roll call for the show....let's get it crackin this year.
> 
> Born2ryde
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 14 2009, 08:11 PM~14773764
> *Confirmed....I'll have Stephanie and Ralina at the show promoting my studio.  Will have some prints for sale as well....autographed by the ladies!  Make sure you stop by the booth.  Remember I don't JUST shoot models.  Family portraits, kids portraits, weddings, nightclubs, events/show coverage etc.  Oh yeah I'm gonna be helping out and covering the show for Impalas Magazine for the cars and Sprockets Magazine for the bicycles!
> 
> 
> ...



COCHINO approved
:cheesy:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 15 2009, 09:22 AM~14777018
> *COCHINO approved
> :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Another pic of Miss Stephanie...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 15 2009, 12:24 PM~14777986
> *Another pic of Miss Stephanie...
> 
> 
> ...




dammmmmmmmmmm and I'm going to miss the show  sorry Bobby but I'm not going to make it bro, but I know is going to be a great show


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 15 2009, 12:39 PM~14778047
> *dammmmmmmmmmm and I'm going to miss the show    sorry Bobby but I'm not going to make it bro, but I know is going to be a great show
> *



You gonna miss it...


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

we will be having a few food vendors there will be a taco stand, and also a corvette bbq, its a old 60s corvette, but its turned into a bbq, he will be selling ribs, also we will have a food stand, not sure what the other vendors will be charging, but here is our menu and prices, also our food stand, will be over by the boathouse, by the paddle boats, in the last lot. 

hamburgers 1/4 lb $3.00
cheeseburgers 1/4 lb $3.50
hotdogs ball park franks $1.50
soda, pepsi, diet, 7up, dr pepper $1
water bottles $1
ice cream $1
rockstars $3
chips $1

outside food and drink is not allowed, thats why we have the vendors, and they are trying to make a buck also so lets help them, the prices are not that much, we have lowered everything to make it more affordable. not sure of the exact prices of the other 2 vendors, but i already talked to them, to make sure it is affordable

also remember 50/50 raffle by your tickets at the gate, have your chance on winning half the pot. 

ok its a few hours away, see everyone there.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

Last but definately not least UCE will be there :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

Cool we look forward to seeing u there


> _Originally posted by bub916_@Aug 15 2009, 08:48 PM~14780893
> *Last but definately not least UCE will be there :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 15 2009, 01:01 PM~14778139
> *You gonna miss it...
> 
> 
> ...





  :biggrin: next time


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 15 2009, 02:30 PM~14778865
> *we will be having a few food vendors there will be a taco stand, and also a corvette bbq, its a old 60s corvette, but its turned into a bbq, he will be selling ribs, also we will have a food stand, not sure what the other vendors will be charging, but here is our menu and prices, also our food stand, will be over by the boathouse, by the paddle boats, in the last lot.
> 
> hamburgers    1/4 lb    $3.00
> ...


no outside food or drink thought it was a park


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

DAMN I SHOULD BE ASLEEP


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 15 2009, 09:03 AM~14776929
> *
> Roll call for the show....let's get it crackin this year.
> 
> ...


maybe one other mag??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 15 2009, 12:39 PM~14778047
> *dammmmmmmmmmm and I'm going to miss the show    sorry Bobby but I'm not going to make it bro, but I know is going to be a great show
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 15 2009, 09:22 PM~14781133
> *    :biggrin:  next time
> *


 :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

On my way out the door!
:biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

What up...we at the show! It's getting packed....Cherry 64 right in front of my booth. Come out and kick it! Going to be a good show.


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

good show just got back. didnt stay long have to work.


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

So, where do they cruise in Stockton or Modesto :dunno: ? I remember back in da day when it was poppin out in Modesto (I think. I always get Modesto and Stockton mixed up) :uh:


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

Pm me and let know why you are sad did u not enjoy yourself i swear every show theres that one person that no matter what u do h can not please them for the most part everyone had fun it was a great turnout and weather was great lots of nice cars and bikes thanks to everyone that came and made it a great show got alot of possitive feed back thanks to everyone that helped and thanks to all the local clubs that came out


> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Aug 16 2009, 07:17 PM~14786820
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 16 2009, 08:43 PM~14787847
> *Pm me and let know why you are sad did u not enjoy yourself i swear every show theres that one person that no matter what u do h can not please them for the most part everyone had fun it was a great turnout and weather was great lots of nice cars and bikes thanks to everyone that came and made it a great show got alot of possitive feed back thanks to everyone that helped and thanks to all the local clubs that came out
> *


ANY PICS


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 16 2009, 08:43 PM~14787847
> *Pm me and let know why you are sad did u not enjoy yourself i swear every show theres that one person that no matter what u do h can not please them for the most part everyone had fun it was a great turnout and weather was great lots of nice cars and bikes thanks to everyone that came and made it a great show got alot of possitive feed back thanks to everyone that helped and thanks to all the local clubs that came out
> *




   

because I did not make it


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 17 2009, 12:37 AM~14789882
> *
> 
> 
> ...



at least Wayne didn't get in the pic


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

THATS ALL I TOOK,THEN CAMERA BROKE


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

WELL IT WAS A HECTIC DAY SHIT IT WAS A HECTIC WEEK AND WEEKEND, BUT ALL CAME OUT NICE, I SLEPT IN TODAY AND JUST GOT UP AROUND 1PM, 

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE FEW SPONSORS FOR HELPING OUT WITH THE SHOW

RENE FROM SHOWTIME METAL POLISHING, FRESNO CA
SQUEGIE FROM GRANDSONS BAIT AND TACKLE, MODESTO CA
JORACIO FROM KREATIVE KONCEPTS, MODEST CA

ALSO WOULD LIKE TO THANK IMPALAS MAGAZINE FOR COMING OUT, RANFLAS MAG AND BLVD CRUISERS

LOOK FOR SHOW COVERAGE IN THESE MAGAZINES

ALSO I WOULD LIKE TO THANK KUTTY FOR ALL THE HELP AND ADVICE HE HAS GIVEN ME OVER THE LAST FEW YEARS, ALWAYS HAVING A OPINION FOR ME WHEN I CANT DECIDE ABOUT SOMETHING, THANKS YOUR HELP IS GREATLY APPRECIATED,ALSO THANKS COMING OUT AND TAKING PICS.

THANKS TO RELINA AND STEPHANIE (KUTTY STUDIOS MODELS) FOR COMING OUT, AND TAKING PICS WITH CARS

THANKS TO TWO TONZ FOR COMING OUT AND COVERING SHOW. 

THANKS TO THE VENDORS WHO MADE SOME GREAT FOOD

AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST THANKS THE MAIN GROUP THAT MADE THIS HAPPEN, AND A SUCCESS

THE COMPETITORS, THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT ENTERED, AND MADE THIS A GOOD EVENT, CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS, AND I HAVE TO SAY, QUALITY OF THE CARS IN THE SHOW WAS REALLY UP THERE THIS YEAR, THERE WAS A LOT OF NICE CARS, NO FIGHTS, NO RIOTS, SO OVERALL WAS A GREAT SUCCESS

THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT, AND ALWAYS COME OUT TO OUR EVENTS, 

THANKS TO MY CLUB MEMBERS FROM NOKTURNAL FOR HELPING ME OUT WITH THE ROLL IN, AND KEEPING PEACE ALL DAY AT THE SHOW, THANKS FOR BEING OUTSIDE MY HOUSE AT 6 IN THE MORNING AND NOT A MINUTE LATE, THATS WHEN YOU KNOW YOUR FAMILY IS DOWN, WHEN YOU WALK OUT YOUR DOOR, TO 20 PLUS MEMBERS STANDING OUTSIDE WAITING FOR YOU, THANKS AGAIN. 

NEXT YEAR WE ARE PLANNING ON MOVING SHOW TO A BIGGER LOCATION, AND A PLACE WHERE THEY DO NOT CHARGE 5 AT THE GATE EVEN I HAD TO PAY THE 5 DOLLARS, I ACTUALLY GOT SCREWED FOR A BIT MORE, I PAYED FOR MY VEHICLE, AND MY DAD AND BROTHER IN LAW WHO WERE BEHIND ME, AND THE LADY TOOK MONEY OF THEM AGAIN WHEN THEY GOT TO HER, NEVER HAD A CHANCE TO GO BACK, AND TALK TO HER ABOUT IT, BUT THATS ONE THING I DO NOT LIKE ABOUT THAT PLACE, SO NEXT YEAR WE WILL TAKE IT SOMEWHERE ELSE. 

ALSO WE ARE PLANNING A FEW MORE SHOWS, NEXT YEAR, SO SOON AS WE GET DATES AND LOCATIONS CONFIRMED I WILL PUT UP A POST

ONCE AGAIN THANKS TO EVERYONE. AND IF MISSED ANYONE SORRY.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Pics?


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

what's up Bobby, thanks for having us at your show. It was a good show & we had a good time. Can't wait till next year.

Eddie


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

we had a great time at the show, cant wait till next year :thumbsup: 
















we even came out with our own live time out doll


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

great show and cant wait till next year !!!!!!!


i would like to invite u all to,


----------



## srt9 (Jul 22, 2008)

http://s297.photobucket.com/albums/mm203/l...0SHOWDOWN%2009/

here is a link to the photos i have taken. maybe a lil favoritism but there are some nice ones.....

havent figured out how to post pict on here for some reason,LOL

thanks again Bobbi awesome show and thanks to NOK for everything this weekend


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 17 2009, 12:37 AM~14789882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS







:biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

good show bob :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

There are pics in my topic in post your rides...


----------



## G.M.C PRODUCTIONS (Aug 27, 2009)

SUP BOBBY ITS GERONIMO JUST CHANGE MY NAME ON LIL TALK TO U SOON LETS START PLANING THE NEXT CARSHOW   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Aug 19 2009, 10:47 AM~14816361
> *good show bob  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for coming out to support bill


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Aug 17 2009, 08:12 PM~14798515
> *we had a great time at the show, cant wait till next year :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 17 2009, 12:37 AM~14789882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 17 2009, 05:17 PM~14796325
> *WELL IT WAS A HECTIC DAY SHIT IT WAS A HECTIC WEEK AND WEEKEND, BUT ALL CAME OUT NICE, I SLEPT IN TODAY AND JUST GOT UP AROUND 1PM,
> 
> I WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE FEW SPONSORS FOR HELPING OUT WITH THE SHOW
> ...


 :0


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Well thats all. It was a good show took some trophys home took most members trophy. But you now at the end of the day it was all about the FAMILY we all got the b.b.q togetheir and are FAMILY'S and kick it. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------

